# alternator removal 3.2 v6 help



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi does any one know how too remove alternator on a 3.2 v6 i have problem with the freewheel pulley clutch on it any help will be much appreciated thanx or any indie garages in bristol that can be of help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not too sure but i think it may be a front end off jobbie, but taking the top trim off will allow you to assess the difficulty.
Steve


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

cheers steve had a look looks vey difficult indeed too get too a nightmare indeed :evil: :evil: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Tbone1980uk said:


> Hi does any one know how too remove alternator on a 3.2 v6 i have problem with the freewheel pulley clutch on it any help will be much appreciated thanx or any indie garages in bristol that can be of help!!!!!!!!!!


Bentley manual doesn't mention removing the bumper or anything, but then manuals have a habit of leaving such essentials out!
Anyway here's the pages form Bentley, hope it helps...

Brian


----------



## Oreece (Oct 18, 2011)

I did this last year - not an easy job!

If i remember the manual suggested going in from below, but when I started (having removed the power steering pump and a number of other parts) I found that the A/C unit is very difficult to remove ended up aborting, it's mentioned above as 'may need to loosen the engine mount bolts'. Basically you can't get the last bolt out without moving the engine.

I eventually removed the front, its actually easier than it looks - the front bumper comes off with the grille etc and then the front frame, including radiator etc, pivots forward from the top to allow easier access to the top end of the engine. This was far and away the best method i found.

I searched for Golf R32 or TT V6 front end removal/alternator replacement.

If i had to do it again I wouldn't - i'd get a quote from a garage and save the hassle (turned out the alternator wasnt the problem so a waste of time and money that could have been spent at the garage!).

For reference, same as below (but for the tt obviously):
http://uk-mkvs.net/forums/t/292515.aspx


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your great help very much appreciated indeed


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Mines failed on me last January and got it replaced with the Aircon recharged for £410 which was done for mates rates. I'd be surprised if you get any change out of £500. As above - it can be accessed and removed from below but it's a garage job with the car in the air or over a pit.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

Done alternator pulley today was a nitemare taking front bumper off getting too alternator but all done for £36 running sweet again cheers again for all the help


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bet you had a pile of tools scattered all around you..
Steve


----------



## Tbone (Jan 26, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Bet you had a pile of tools scattered all around you..
> Steve


haha the v6 is such a pain too do just simple jobs too but hey you just gotta get on with it excellent advice easy job


----------



## pdp1966 (Mar 13, 2014)

Am guessing the end result for v6 mk1 tt is front end off ?seems hell of a job for an alternator ..any feed back would be appricated


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

My alternator clutch pulley was knackered but was done at the same time as other stuff so they went from under the car (as above) if you remove everything in the way you can get to it! Pulley cost is around 60 quid but by all accounts (and other posts will testify) if it fails in use it can create a whole heap of trouble! Worth changing the belt at the time and also PAS fluid as it never gets done in normal servicing.


----------



## Ludde (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes, I know this is quite an old thread but it was one of the first thing that came up when I started doing research about changing my alternator on my mk1 3.2 so I hope this helps someone else.

First of all, this is not a 20 minute job. It's not super hard but it takes some time and elbowgrease. Since I havent found a helpful guide ill write one here.

1. Remove front bumper (plenty of videos online)
2. Remove both headlights 
3. Take off the 6 bolts holding the crashbar in place (3 on each side)
4. Remove one bolt on each side under the headlight holding the front clip on
5. Remove the two top screws on each side

Now the whole front end should be lose, just tilt it fowards, be careful if you have xenon light for the washer hoes

6. Thread a M8x40 bolt in to the tensioner to make the belt lose 
7. Remove the tensioner with the 3 alan head bolts (Size 6)

Now the alternator should be ready to come out after you remove 2 long bolts going thru it

8. Remove the two bolts going thru it, the lower one can be tricky but it can be done, I pulled the black plastic container away (Dont know what it is)
9. Disconnect all the cables going to the alternator, 1 big positive cable, 1 smaller bolt, and the connector 
10. Good luck its all out!

Now when its out, I replaced the voltage regulator because thats apperently whats going bad, and sure enough it works!

For reinstalling is back in the car I would recomend using some sandpaper to make it easier to slide back in.

All in $30 and about a days worth of work, would go 10x faster now that I know how to do it, hopes this helps someone


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

I will add to this, Disconnect the battery as there is a very good chance you will short the alternator output wire to ground when you disconnect it.
To make fitting it easier if you decide to change the regulator you need to push back the threaded section that slides in the body.
Easy way to do this.


----------

